# anyone else on KLB6 capsules?



## LandN

Hiya, im currently on my third day with the KLB6 capsules, and just intressted to see if anyone else is taking them and if anyone knows if they actually work or not. I thought id just give them a go.

What kind of diet is anyone on while taking these? 

I needed something to keep me more motivated, i have tried alot of times to lose weight but all ways end up giving into naughty foods, and never feel motivated enough to do any work outs. so thought these might keep me on the right path :)


----------



## jennifer89

hi hun, i used them for 2 weeks, and lost 8.6 LBS, but not talking them this week, cause i wanna see if they actually do help

xx


----------



## LandN

Ohh thats good, i'd be happy if i lost that much in two weeks time :)
Just have to wait and see what happens


----------



## ald

Oh I'll be watching this thread. I plan on getting some when I come to the UK at the end of May, so will be good to see what you think of them.


----------



## LandN

oh thats good, i'll keep it updated then :thumbup: 

Im on day four, and my stomach feels like its gone down all ready! cant wait to wait and see if ive lost any in two weeks :)


----------



## ald

How are you doing on the tablets?


----------



## jennifer89

Hi girls, just though i'd let you know, that my week without the tablets i've lost 7.7LBs! Whereas the two weeks before i stayed the same and lost 1.3LBs (on the tablets) no idea if i should start them again? 

xx


----------



## LandN

Hiya, baiscally ive been on them a week now, im not sure if ive lost anything yet, but i certainly feel better with them i feel stronger on keeping up to good eating certainly making me think if i take these i have to eat healthy. People have said my stomach looks flatter but im gona weight myself on two week mark as i think its a bit too early at the moment.


----------



## holl1109

where do you get these tablets from? im taking alli at the mo.


----------



## jennifer89

Holland & Barratt :) x


----------



## holl1109

thank you. may have to give them a go.


----------

